# I'm working with a rescue to find  my forever dog



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 22, 2017)

I found a local  rescue group online  and they were having an adoption event at Petco. I filled out an application online  and next week went to their event . I  fell in love with all of the dogs     !!!   I spoke with alot of the foster families,  and in the end , got the same line .... "they'll get back to me " .  It took about 4 days to get my home inspection.  So .... the lady came over last night to inspect us and our house.  

She told me there's a waiting list of about 75 people that need home visits yet !  I was bumped to the top because  she said   " some of the people you talked to  at Petco thought you were just the most wonderful person and they said I should  see you right away" . WOW ! I'm flattered ! I was approved just about instantly 
(yeah !!!!!! ) 

Now I can officially find my forever friend(s) .  I haven't stopped doing the happy dance since yesterday !!!! LOL   This will be the best 
Christmas shopping of my life !


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I found a local  rescue group online  and they were having an adoption event at Petco. I filled out an application online  and next week went to their event . I  fell in love with all of the dogs     !!!   I spoke with alot of the foster families,  and in the end , got the same line .... "they'll get back to me " .  It took about 4 days to get my home inspection.  So .... the lady came over last night to inspect us and our house.
> 
> She told me there's a waiting list of about 75 people that need home visits yet !  I was bumped to the top because  she said   " some of the people you talked to  at Petco thought you were just the most wonderful person and they said I should  see you right away" . WOW ! I'm flattered ! I was approved just about instantly
> (yeah !!!!!! )
> ...



I'm SO happy for you, TooMuch! That's how I got my doggie, too; at an event at Petco. They called it "The Small Fluffy Dog Invasion"!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## tnthomas (Nov 22, 2017)

After our beloved Misty passed, the groomer offered a black poodle named Angel, that needed more one-on-one attention than she could give.  "Angel" fit right in, and is a good companion to Misty's litter mate, Mija.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 22, 2017)

Awwwwww....... gorgeous !


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 22, 2017)

Good for you!     The problem with seeing all those pets is wanting to bring them all home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2017)

Very happy for you too Toomuchstuff, will be nice to find a perfect match for yourself as a Christmas present....very exciting!   Tnthomas, Mija and Angel look like good friends, very cute.  Sorry about your Misty.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 22, 2017)

Good on you, going through a rescue!  Just remember, you don't need the perfect dog, just the one who is perfect for you!


----------

